# azionare la doccia/accendere la doccia



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,
ho un dubbio atroce.

Nel tradurre un brano dall'inglese mi sono resa conto che non ho la minima idea di che verbo si usi quando ci si riferisce alla doccia.

Sentii la doccia che veniva accesa?
Azionata?
Che si avviava?

Non ne ho idea, la benché minima.
Aiuto.
Grazie in anticipo.
Raffuzza


----------



## M_07

Ciao.
Non so cosa intendi di preciso, forse qualcosa tipo:
Mentre ero in camera ho sentito la doccia che veniva accesa?
Io direi:
mentre ero in camera ho sentito il rumore della doccia che veniva accesa.


----------



## raffavita

Il mio dubbio era proprio sul verbo "accendere".
Si dice "accendere" la doccia?
Non so, mi suona strano.
Grazie mille.

Raffa


----------



## M_07

Non credo ci sia alternativa


----------



## iaiax

Penso che la doccia si possa "aprire", anche se in realtà si apre il rubinetto.


----------



## ::Francesca::

iaiax said:


> Penso che la doccia si possa "aprire", anche se in realtà si apre il rubinetto.



Sono d'accordo.
*Aprire la doccia *
o 
*Aprire il rubinetto della doccia*.


----------



## WKLIZE

Anche io uso aprire la doccia  o aprire l'acqua.


----------



## brian

Non credo di aver mai sentito dire né "accendere la doccia" né "aprire la doccia." Però più di una volta i miei coinquilini mi hanno detto, "Ricordati di _chiudere l'acqua_ quando ti fai la doccia così ci lasci un po' d'acqua calda!"  

Allora dato questo io direi "aprire l'acqua."


brian


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Neanche io userei mai _accendere_ per la doccia.
Provo a immaginare di doerlo dire io a qualcuno, penso che direi _aprire il rubinetto della doccia_, o al limite _aprire la doccia_.


----------



## Cachoppe

Ciao a tutti,
cosa ne pensate di "mettere in funzione"? 
_Sentii la doccia che veniva messa in funzione?_

C.


----------



## obbe

*I*o userei il verbo aprire


----------



## caterina79

Voto per "aprire la doccia". "Mettere in funzione" è forse l'espressione più corretta e completa però mi sembra che appesantisca la frase.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Credo che la maniera corretta di esprimere il concetto sia:

Aprire o chiudere *il rubinetto (miscelatore)* della doccia. (la doccia è uno spazio circoscritto del bagno, quindi tecnicamente non si apre nè chiude, a meno che ci si riferisca alla porta della doccia).


----------



## Cachoppe

Scusate,
ma se proviamo a capovolgere la frase? 
_"Sentii lo scrosciare d'acqua nella doccia_" o qualcosa del genere... una traduzione meno letterale, ma di migliore effetto narrativo.

Ciao
C.


----------



## daniele712

Una doccia non può prendere fuoco !


----------



## yakumo

In Italia non solo diffuse le 'doccie elettriche' (electric shower) percui in verbo accendere associato alla doccia ci risulta alquanto inusuale.

Invece in paesi come l'Inghilterra e l'Irlanda sono molto diffusi dei sistemi elettrici che hanno la funzione sia di rubinetto che di scalda-acqua.

esempio: http://www.quality-bathrooms.com/itemsearch.asp?cat=14&subcat=153

Percui accenderei la doccia in Inghilterra ma mai in Italia, paese che vai usanza che trovi!


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusate, ma perché non semplicemente "sentii iniziare il rumore della doccia" ?


----------



## gc200000

Il verbo più usato è sicuramente "aprire" la doccia, sottintendendo "il rubinetto". In questo caso, però, il soggetto non apre la doccia ma sente il suono/rumore dell'acqua che scende. Direi quindi: "Sentii l'acqua iniziare a scendere dalla doccia" o "Sentii che (qualcuno) aveva aperto la doccia".


----------



## ursu-lab

Anch'io voto per "aprire" come verbo riferito alla doccia:

sentii che avevano aperto la doccia;
sentii che la doccia era aperta; ecc.


----------



## marco.cur

Aprire l'acqua della doccia, aprire il ribinetto della doccia. In italiano non ci sono alternative.

Se dovessi tradurlo dall'inglese lo tradurrei con accendere, visto che probabilmente, come yahumo ha fatto notare, si riferisce alle docce elettriche e che, con altrettanta probabilità, l'ambiente della narrazione non è l'Italia.


----------



## gyuseppe

ursu-lab said:


> Anch'io voto per "aprire" come verbo riferito alla doccia:
> 
> sentii che avevano aperto la doccia;
> sentii che la doccia era aperta; ecc.



Sicuramente queste sono le espressioni più usate nella vita quotidiana.

Oppure:
- Sentii l'acqua delladoccia iniziare a scrosciare
- Sentii l'acqua della doccia
- Sentii l'acqua scorrere (non c'è infatti differenza tra doccia o lavandino se ci si riferisce comunque al rumore dell'acqua che scroscia)
- Lo sentii entrare nella doccia (riferendosi a qualcuno)


----------

